# Duke, UCONN the real title game?



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

First off I want to say Xavier gave Duke a real challenge, and showed they are an excellent team. With that out of the way it seems Duke and UCONN have been the 2 best teams (OK State is right there though) in the tournament, and with those two meeting in the final 4 game, is it safe to assume that the winner of that game will be crowned national champ? 

Before the season they were 1 and 2 by pretty much everybody and at times they have looked like they were by far the 2 best teams in the nation. Not to take anything away from G Tech who actually beat both UCONN and Duke and OK State who has shown they can play with anybody I presonally believe the winner of that game will win the title game, anybody agree?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

OSU has shown on countless occasions this year that they can play with absolutely anybody. There's no way we can hand the crown to the winner of this game, especially if it's Duke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't think that Georgia Tech will not be a pushover. They play outstanding defense as well.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Duke UCONN*

Duke played awful today. If it wasn't for Chris Duhon, they wouldn't have won! *nod*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

All 4 teams have proved they belong.. I can't wait for these games.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

OSU beats Duke 7 out of 10 IMO...
UConn would give OSU a much better game...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Don't think that Georgia Tech will not be a pushover. They play outstanding defense as well.


agree, not enough credit was given to the big australian in the middle, he along with jack were the differance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> agree, not enough credit was given to the big australian in the middle, he along with jack were the differance.


Luke Schensher, Bynum, Clarence Moore, Muhammad, Jack and McHenry. They played a true team game. 

Jack and Schensher were the stars but the rest of their supporting cast was killer. Those guys all made some big plays.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Remember that Tech absolutely smoked UCONN on a neutral floor earlier this year, and recently beat Duke at Cameron ... Elder's injury status probably weakens them in a lot of eyes, but they certainly aren't intimitaded or affraid of anyone this year. As long as Jack has the ball in his hands I'll trust they can beat anyone.

Oh, and I've thought OSU was the best team all season long, and they've been strong again this tournament. They're the only team in this Final Four to have actually beaten a top 15 team to get there (UCONN and Duke had especially softy trips through) and I'd have to say they are the early favorites to win it all.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Forget what you heard I got G-Tech Going all the way...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Oklahoma St played the toughest teams to get to the final four in Pitt and St. Joes.

Also, Georgia Tech has beaten Duke on the road and Uconn in New York.

Oklahoma St/ Georgia Tech is the real title game.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I just can't wait for the Final Four! All four teams are capable of being champs, but I'm rooting for UConn.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Duke did beat Georgia Tech on the road too and in the ACC tournament 3 weeks ago. So I would give the nod to Duke over Georgia Tech


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*3 weeks ago, months ago....*

The question isn't who beat who 3 months ago or even 3 weeks ago. The question is what team is playing the best ball in the tournament.

I would rank the teams in the following order:

1. UCONN
2/3. Georgia Tech/OK State (tied)
4. Duke

If the Duke team of a 1.5month ago shows up, the UCONN/Duke game could be a classic. If the Duke team of the tournament shows up and UCONN continues on its roll, look for Duke to lose by 10+

The GT and OK State game is just too tough to call for me right now. I have GT picked in my bracket but I think they both are playing equally well. A healthy Elder will be key for GT but they can defintely win without him.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The way UConn is playing, they are definitely my favorite going into the Final Four.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I think people are underrating the teams Duke played. In the 2nd round they blew away Seton Hall, than beat Illinois who just had beat Cincy by 27, and then beat Xavier who destroyed St. Joe's and then beat Louisville, Miss State and Texas to get to the Regional Final. Xavier had won 16 of their previous 17 games, so it's not like Duke's road was easy. G Tech on the other hand struggled with every opponent they had so it's not like they have been dominating. OK State is just a great team there is no other way to put it, but I think UCONN, who has been the most dominant team but the highest seed they played was a 6 seed, and Duke will be a classic game. I see the winner of that game using the momentum to control the title game and when by 8-12 points.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Duke*

Well:

Duhon missed atleast 5 realitively easy layups
Deng played poorly in the first half but he did have a great 2nd half.
Their big men got in foul trouble & took only 7 shots in the game against an undersized front line!
Both Ewing and Redick shot under 33%
Bench? What bench?


Xavier is a good defensive team...but hardly great.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Well:
> 
> Duhon missed atleast 5 realitively easy layups
> ...


Deng isn't exactly a dominant player, people are under the impresion that he scores 20 points a game, I think he averages around 13. So it's not like he goes out there and takes over games every night, he has his moments. 

Trying to take credit away from Xavier is terrible, look at the teams they beat in their previous 6 wins, St. Joe's by a bunch, Dayton, Louisville, Mississippi State and Texas. There were people who were picking Texas to go the final 4, and Xavier never trailed them in the 2nd half. If you want to say Xavier isn't that good then you have to say the same thing about St. Joe's because Xavier manhandled them.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

I never took anything away from Xavier. They got to the elite 8 and won their conferance tournament. That is something for the school to be proud of. 

Xavier was a very good team who got hot at the right time. Their flame burned out against Duke. They just didnt shoot the ball well, weren't impressive on the fast break, and didnt rebound well down the stretch. They still had a great run.

My point on Duke:

Who is great on that team? Who is playing their best ball of the season on that team? None of them.

As a team, they aren't playing their best ball of the season either.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

uconns gonna win it all. no doubt in my mind. osu hasnt really impressed me as much as uconn has. imo its gonna be uconn- gt with uconn pullen it out


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I've been saying OSU the entire tournament, and I'm not gonna give up on the Cowboys now. They can take UConn or Duke, but first they have to focus on Georgia Tech, because they're no walkover, especially if B.J. Elder is at 100%, or close to it.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> uconns gonna win it all. no doubt in my mind. osu hasnt really impressed me as much as uconn has. imo its gonna be uconn- gt with uconn pullen it out


It's probably a good thing that OSU hasn't impressed you against good competition as much as UCONN against no one better than a 6 seed...


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*I dont get it*

I still don't get it why people say "they only beat a low seed". Sure both Duke and UCONN beat some lower seeds. But those lower seeds proved they were playing better basketball than the higher seeds. They were the better team. Thats what the NCAA tournament is all about. Forget what your record is. Forget what your seed is. Forget what NBA prospects you have on your roster. Get on the floor and toss the ball up in the air to see who is the best.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I dont get it*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> I still don't get it why people say "they only beat a low seed". Sure both Duke and UCONN beat some lower seeds. But those lower seeds proved they were playing better basketball than the higher seeds. They were the better team. Thats what the NCAA tournament is all about. Forget what your record is. Forget what your seed is. Forget what NBA prospects you have on your roster. Get on the floor and toss the ball up in the air to see who is the best.


It's not their fault they played low seeds...but to compare UCONN's road to the Final 4 with O-State's road is ridiculous. Would UConn have looked as good against Pitt and Saint Joe's as they did against DePaul and Alabama?


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Well*

Well UCONN was 2-1 against Pitt this season & Pitt was playing better ball offensively before the tournament. They also would have been favored by a good margin to beat Saint Joes due to their powerful front line. UCONN's guards have also been better than Saint Joe's guards in the tourney. Saint Joe's actually got a great draw. They didn't play a single team with an above average low post game.


The Huskies are the most talented team in college hoops this year. They are also playing their best ball of the season. They may not have won by an average of 18points if they played higher seeds, but that doesn't mean they would have looked any less impressive. 

Moreover, all 4 games were over at halftime. Its not like they were up by 5 points and blew the game open during the last 3 mins. A few weeks ago, Boeheim predicted that if UCONN played to their potential they would not only win the national championship, they would win it by a wide margin. So far, that has played out true to form. That being said, however, a full week off may disrupt their rhythm.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

how is osu supposed to go up against okafor, villanueva, boone and armstrong? sure mcfarlin and graham are good players but nothen to match those four. plus guards on uconn are just as good as osu guards. gordon is gonna be the best guard on the floor, t brown has experience and rashad anderson is gonna light it up from dtown. yeah osu has lucas and allen but still that isnt enough


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> how is osu supposed to go up against okafor, villanueva, boone and armstrong?


The same way the other six teams that have beaten them have. Shoot the ball well from the outside, and harass them inside enough to force them a bit away from the basket. UCONN went 2-5 against ranked teams, I'd like to see folks ask a bit more how they are supposed to actually beat a good team than the other way around. Remember that OSU beat Texas *three* times this year, and Texas has a massive frontline and super depth.

You are a North Carolina fan I take from the avatar. Did you not see the UNC win earlier this year (over a HEALTHY Okafor?) Josh Boone was dominate and so was Okafor, and they still lost. Just because they have big people doesn't mean an automatic win.

UCONN is very suspect on the perimeter in a lot of games, and can be beaten from there. Remember that GT absolutely abused them at the beginning of the year, with big physical guards attacking off the dribble.

I think that the 31-3 team that abused top 25 competition all season and then beat another two top 5 teams already in this tournament should be the favorite. I have no idea why UCONN having the best pro prospects has suddenly made them the team to beat. They might make NBA scouts wet, but they haven't exactly proven this year they are a truly good team.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*UCONN*

UCONN leads the nation in field goal defense. That is overlooked. There parameter defense is so much better at this point in the season compared to the beginning. The freshman have learned to hedge so much better. Taliek is a lock down defender. Rashad and Ben have also committed to playing defense. Denham Brown isn't as good due to injury on the parameter but he still rebounds well.

I was very critical of their defense on the parameter early on. UCONN, in the past, use to be great on-ball defenders. This team is alot bigger than previous UCONN teams however. Calhoun had to alter his approach during the season on what he expected of his players and how much pressure he wanted on the ball.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> how is osu supposed to go up against okafor, villanueva, boone and armstrong?


Aside from beating Texas 3 times, they totally dominated Kansas, who has the 2nd best big man in the country, IMO...Colorado's Harrison is a beast as well. 

That being said, I've said all along the only team I might actually pick to beat OSU was Uconn, because of Emeka. I just think east-coast people seriously underrate them...


----------



## jdavisgt (Mar 31, 2004)

GT is good with our without Elder. Elder is good and beating Kansas is just another way of showing how good of a team georgia tech is without thier star player. Now with elder healthy, hopefully we can beat OSU and move to the championships.


----------



## jdavisgt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, Okafor is going to be one BIG obstacle in the way of dukes championship. Luol Deng and Sheldon Williams have to play the best theyve played if they want to establish the down low game that wins their games. Duhon is going to control this game, being the point, he determines who gets the ball and lets hope hes making smart choices. This is going to be a big game, but my money is still on duke.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

UConn 2-5 Vs. Top 25 this year? That's the most absurd thing I've ever heard. They beat Pittsburgh 2 times for crying out loud. They also beat Syracuse and BC, both who were ranked at the end of the year. If that record is counting if teams were ranked when UConn played them, that record would be even better, seeing as they hammered Oklahoma when the Sooners were ranked #6. 

And yes, Georgia Tech smoked UConn in the Preseason NIT. Should I recap certain aspects of the game though, seeing as that UConn team is nothing like the current team?

- Okafor hurt
- Villanueva ineligible
- Boone plays just 16 minutes in 3rd career game
- Rashad Anderson plays just 21 minutes and he wasn't a starter
- Taliek Brown plays just 26 minutes
- Ben Gordon takes just 8 shots
- Highest Scorer: Gordon with 13

Now, for those who have watched a bit of UConn this year, does that even slightly resemble the current team? 

And UConn can be easily beaten from the perimeter? That's why they have one of the best perimeter defenses in the country. They lost to teams like Pitt, ND, Syracuse, and Providence, none who are exactly consistent from long distance. UConn has to be off the lose and they simply haven't been off in the tournament. 

And I'm afraid UConn wasn't healthy when they took on UNC. Granted, they were in much better condition than when they played GT, but Okafor was still suffering from a back strain and Ben Gordon had broken his nose the game before the UNC game and didn't get to practice much during the week. Mind you, they lost on a last second 3 pointer. They weren't convinvingly beaten. 

That being said, UConn can obviously lose to any of the 3 teams left as easily as they can beat any of the 3 teams left. But as long as the UConn team that has showed up keeps showing up, I can't envision them losing. 

And what's all this talk about Duke and UConn's easy road? OSU's road looks much harder because of the seeds they played than it really was. Connecticut beat Pittsburgh 2 out of 3 times, including very recently, and Duke and UConn both could've handled St. Joe's. 

And no more of this 'east coast bias' stuff. The west coast complained about that and look what happened. All the Pac 10 teams crapped out by the 2nd round and the best west team was revealed to be Nevada.


----------

